# Help us find a GSD!



## Avonlea (Oct 15, 2010)

We are getting ready to add a GSD to our family. :thumbup: We have a 4 year old rescue dog (Lab/Hound) who very playful with other dogs but sort of a couch potato. We also have 2 cats. No children. Here in New England we have found the rescue requirements for working breeds quite strict. The issue is that our property is fenced with Invisible Fencing and rescue groups will not adopt to us due to lack of a physical fence. They won't even come out and do a home check or even TALK to us! 

So, I am hoping that a breeder (maybe with a retiree or older puppy to place?) or rescue group in another area of the country will be willing to work with us. We would like a female, under 4 yo, from working lines. Looking for that classic GSD personality, well-socialized, bold but not over the top, adaptable, low to medium drive, velcro-dog, wants to please, etc. I know it's a tall order to fill, but maybe you all can help.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Instead of a rescue group, have you checked out a local shelter? The possibility of getting a full blooded GSD puppy goes down because they get adopted so quick, but you can still find a GSD mixed puppy.

I'll see if I can find you a breeder. You also might want to check out this site, www.gsdca.org, breeder referral.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

The thing about invisible fencing is that it does keep your dog in, however it doesn't keep other dogs out. Invisible fence was never developed to be used the way it is today...it's original purpose was to go around areas like flower gardens to keep dogs out....that's why rescue's won't consider adopting out to homes that are not "fenced".

That being said, i'd suggest checking into the local shelters but the chance of finding a full GSD are very slim.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Deuce said:


> The thing about invisible fencing is that it does keep your dog in, however it doesn't keep other dogs out. Invisible fence was never developed to be used the way it is today...it's original purpose was to go around areas like flower gardens to keep dogs out....that's why rescue's won't consider adopting out to homes that are not "fenced".
> 
> That being said, i'd suggest checking into the local shelters but the chance of finding a full GSD are very slim.


There are lots of GSD's in rescues, alot of them are posted on this forum but not all of them, there was a GSD at my local shelter last week but she has already been picked up. Shelters have PB GSD puppies and adults, Craigslist also has GSD's.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

There are tons of PB GSDs in shelters. That is where I got mine. Have had her for over 10 years. She is wonderful. Check out the list of urgent shelter dogs listed here in the rescue section.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Avonlea said:


> We would like a female, under 4 yo, from working lines. Looking for that classic GSD personality, well-socialized, bold but not over the top, adaptable, low to medium drive, velcro-dog, wants to please, etc. I know it's a tall order to fill, but maybe you all can help.


Don't suppose you'd be willing to travel to Texas:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-sable-female-gorgeous-working-line-girl.html


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

You might have trouble finding home owners insurance with a pb GSD and without a physical fence around your yard. The fence doesn't have to be elaborate but it has to keep people and other animals out for liability reasons. 

Young, purebred, healthy GSDs that are good with both dogs and cats get adopted quickly from shelters and rescues in New England. As others suggested, you might want to consider a GSD mix, many of whom have GSD minds, or adopt long distance, or check out the 'urgent' and also non-urgent purebred dogs on this forum and take a trip South, or take a middle aged dog. It'll take some looking and some logistics, but so does a breeder search.

GSD mixes are among the dogs with the highest euthanasia rate, especially if they have working dog minds, you'd get a good dog as well and you'd save another life. 

Good luck, hope you'll find your new family member soon!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

The breeder where I got Wolfie has an older female pup for sale. I believe she is 11 months old. She's a classic looking workingline GSD and has been to obedience school. She is in Salisbury, Mass
Older pups for sale - Ryanhaus Kennel


----------



## Avonlea (Oct 15, 2010)

Wolfiesmom - thank you! I did contact RyanHaus through e-mail today, we are very interested in Iris. I hope she's a match!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Avonlea said:


> Wolfiesmom - thank you! I did contact RyanHaus through e-mail today, we are very interested in Iris. I hope she's a match!


I actually met Iris because she's a little older than Wolfie. She was there when we went to get Wolfie. She's a good pup, very smart. I hope that she finds her home with you.


----------

